# Grizzly vs Laguna



## 10x10turning (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone have any opinion between the Grizzly G0766 and the Laguna 1836?


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 22, 2017)

Just at a quick glance, the Grizzly has 3 hp vs 2 on the Laguna, plus the Grizzly weighs more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2017)

I own a laguna 1836, I like it, never used the new grizzly lathe. I added a weight box to mine.


----------

